# Touchline Video



## Kicknit22 (Dec 11, 2018)

So, I wonder if my kids team was just victims of poor luck, or if everyone’s video is absolutely horrible?  Watching the coverage makes me think the videographer had no prior experience in doing so. Bummed out. Since I couldn’t be there, I was looking forward to watching the video.


----------



## outside! (Dec 12, 2018)

Kicknit22 said:


> So, I wonder if my kids team was just victims of poor luck, or if everyone’s video is absolutely horrible?  Watching the coverage makes me think the videographer had no prior experience in doing so. Bummed out. Since I couldn’t be there, I was looking forward to watching the video.


Shooting video of a soccer game is more difficult than it looks. It does require experience. Try watching a college game live streamed sometime, and try to keep yourself from yelling "Zoom out!". In general, the video should almost always show about 1/3 of the field and include the ball.


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2018)

outside! said:


> Shooting video of a soccer game is more difficult than it looks. It does require experience. Try watching a college game live streamed sometime, and try to keep yourself from yelling "Zoom out!". In general, the video should almost always show about 1/3 of the field and include the ball.


I often find myself trying to unpinch the TV screen.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 12, 2018)

Only one of ours has posted so far and was 95% spot on.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Dec 12, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Only one of ours has posted so far and was 95% spot on.


That’s good.  I know it’s hard to do. It’s why I gave up on trying to do it long ago. But our videographer was so far away, you couldn’t tell what was going on. They were often very late in following the ball. Just horrible. Oh well. I guess we did get the inexperienced operator


----------



## outside! (Dec 12, 2018)

Two tips for those that want to video a soccer game.
1. Set the zoom to be about 1/3 of the field.
2. Don't look at the screen to follow the game. Lower the camera just enough that you can site along the top of the camera and just point the camera at the ball.


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2018)

outside! said:


> Two tips for those that want to video a soccer game.
> 1. Set the zoom to be about 1/3 of the field.
> 2. Don't look at the screen to follow the game. Lower the camera just enough that you can site along the top of the camera and just point the camera at the ball.


My wife tried to record some of our high school games.  Whenever things got exciting (especially with one of our kids involved) all we got was a lot of cheering noises and pictures of her shoes.


----------



## meatsweats (Dec 12, 2018)

Our video was terrible as well. Clear, yes. But no zoom in or out, just follow the ball (kinda) and really bummed us out as well since only one parent could travel. And, we have colleges that couldn't attend ask for tape. DD looks like an ant because she played on the other side of the field. When they switched sides, they never got the interior sideline. Not a total waste of money, but could be SO much better.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Dec 12, 2018)

meatsweats said:


> Our video was terrible as well. Clear, yes. But no zoom in or out, just follow the ball (kinda) and really bummed us out as well since only one parent could travel. And, we have colleges that couldn't attend ask for tape. DD looks like an ant because she played on the other side of the field. When they switched sides, they never got the interior sideline. Not a total waste of money, but could be SO much better.


Better/Worse or on Par with your regular season games?


----------



## espola (Dec 12, 2018)

espola said:


> My wife tried to record some of our high school games.  Whenever things got exciting (especially with one of our kids involved) all we got was a lot of cheering noises and pictures of her shoes.


I was going to frame a rebuttal here for her by linking to an excellent video she shot a couple of years later with a tablet of a scoring play,  but I can't find the FB link.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Dec 13, 2018)

Oh man, that is terrible, I am so sorry.  I can recap the game for you, the team with the biggest, tallest, fastest girl at the top, won.  The ball touched the ground twice, once at the beginning of the match, and a second time at the start of the second half.  The parents on the winning side were rude jerks, the parents on the losing side yelled at the refs, a lot.  The game ended with every parent agreeing that their daughter was the player of the match and will surely be leading the national team to victory.

I do agree with you on a few points, "you couldn't tell what was going on", and "were often very late in the following the ball"  these are characteristics of kickball, and not the videographers fault but the coaches.


----------



## meatsweats (Dec 13, 2018)

Kicker4Life said:


> Better/Worse or on Par with your regular season games?


That's tough to answer because our regular season games tend to be all over the place as well. Some great, some not so great. It just seems like these companies don't have training or protocol for proper video. I will say uality of video was great with touchline. Better than regular games. But that's it.


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 15, 2018)

if you in the Southern California Area and need some games filmed in the future PM me, I can help you either build a system for inexpensive (Ive help quite a few on here) or if you local to me , I can film you games, and yes I have a zoom feature.  Im just a hobbyist but I think my videos are comparable to any of these companies and I do quite a few teams in the area.


----------



## jose (Dec 16, 2018)

ChrisD said:


> if you in the Southern California Area and need some games filmed in the future PM me, I can help you either build a system for inexpensive (Ive help quite a few on here) or if you local to me , I can film you games, and yes I have a zoom feature.  Im just a hobbyist but I think my videos are comparable to any of these companies and I do quite a few teams in the area.


please turn your hobby into a business. the guys doing the video arent paying attention.  The camera will stay on the left side of the field and the play is all they way down at the other end by 10 seconds


----------



## jose (Dec 16, 2018)

Kicknit22 said:


> So, I wonder if my kids team was just victims of poor luck, or if everyone’s video is absolutely horrible?  Watching the coverage makes me think the videographer had no prior experience in doing so. Bummed out. Since I couldn’t be there, I was looking forward to watching the video.


some of the videos have been total piles of crap


----------



## Kicknit22 (Dec 16, 2018)

My daughter had requests for video from a couple colleges, that were unable to attend the event.  Couldn’t send them what we had.


----------



## meatsweats (Dec 16, 2018)

Kicknit22 said:


> My daughter had requests for video from a couple colleges, that were unable to attend the event.  Couldn’t send them what we had.


Same.


----------



## outside! (Dec 17, 2018)

Kicknit22 said:


> My daughter had requests for video from a couple colleges, that were unable to attend the event.  Couldn’t send them what we had.


Have you contacted the video company?


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 17, 2018)

You def cant get a highlight video from one game, it will be probably a season worth of video , to get those 10 stand out plays that make a highlight worthy reel.  I filmed over 30 games for my sons team alone this past season ,  not to mention alot of girls teams locally.....

Imagine each highlight is 6-8 sec x 10 highlights, that make a 1 minute video plus title and specs that can take it to a minute and a half.  That's perfect length.  To get those highlights you prob need a min. of 5-8 games filmed.

There's alot that goes into a highlight video's, especially player specific.  That's why majority of these companies ask you to send them the clips, so they can arrange and built the video from there.

I personally feel that just filming each game is key. Having that data online , like YOUTUBE.  That way, when anyone needs to see little jimmy/jenny play, they can......in real time and see what their like on and off the ball.  That's the key....my sister went to Seoul for the Olympic trials a long time ago, and they told our family that everything is analyzed.  

How they react under pressure, calmness, off the ball movement, defense, overall placement on the field , etc..... 

There's so much more to the game than a video of a few highlights......

I know I sound like a nerd, but having footage of your kids playing a sport you (and they) love is just fun and amazing, the added plus is that you can correct things from the watching them over and over 

PM any question.


----------



## borussia (Dec 19, 2018)

Check us out at www.NutmegSportsMedia.com 

Will travel for events, quality work, and can generally come in under the other guys on price.  We handle entire club accounts for ECNL and DA in the state of Texas, showcase events in Texas and nationally.  Videos are all delivered within 24-48 hours of event ending.

We are a premier partner with HUDL.


----------

